# Stockpiling Yeast



## dropbear85 (11/2/13)

Guys,

Just wondering if anyone makes stockpiles of yeast?

I have washed and reused yeast cakes before but after kegging and bottling I usually couldn’t be bothered doing it. My thought is to do it as an exercise of it’s own and build a little stockpile so I wouldn’t have to do it as often.

I was thinking of making a 1 or 2L starter, decant and step it up enough so I end up with a few mason jars that I can keep in the fridge. Then a day or two before brewing I just whip one of and make a starter with that. When I get to the last jar I repeat the process. I realise I probably shouldn’t do it for too many generations but I reckon I could probably get ten or so pitches from one pack of yeast. At $6+ a pack that’s a bit of a saving.

I was thinking of doing it with us05 as its my most commonly used yeast but I have read that making starters for dry yeast isn't a good idea, why is that?
Should i do it with a whitelabs tube or a wyeast smack pack instead?

Thoughts/Suggestions? 

Dropbear


----------



## Yob (11/2/13)

1

2

etc, etc,


----------



## dropbear85 (11/2/13)

Thanks for that,

I must have been searching different key words.

Also what about dry yeast?


----------



## Yob (11/2/13)

why not slurry? I re-use yeast all the time from batch to batch, if it's been in the fridge for a month or so you will need to make a fresh starter anyway...

I think you should do a little more reading and try to understand the why's and why not's a little more... plenty of info out there already

Slants

Rinsing

The search button is your friend. those linked above I searched_ 'splitting yeast' ... _


----------



## dropbear85 (11/2/13)

I do reuse slurry. But as my original post said sometimes I couldn't be arsed washing it after i have spent a couple of hours cleaning, bottling and kegging.
If I was to do it as a separate activity instead of the last thing of a busy day I would probably do it more often.

I used the search button but I wasn't looking for information on the process of rinsing yeast, I was looking for info on building a stockpile from unused yeast and because i didn't use the word 'splitting' as i didn't know it was refered to as that I didn't find those posts.


----------



## hsb (11/2/13)

Making yeast slants is probably worth searching for. I keep a stockpile of slants using cheap sterile vials purchased online, a $2 pack of agar, some 1040 wort, and just slant direct from smack pack with a sterilised bit of stainless steel wire.

When I need them, I just chuck the whole thing in a starter flask and bump it up on the stirplate. An evening to get it all started making up blank slants, then it's only 2 minutes to take 4 slants off a smack pack, stow them in the kegerator where they'll keep for a long time_._

I still pitch slurry occasionally but slants mean more freedom to brew whatever takes my fancy.

Here's Wolfy's process in pictures:
http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/47107-making-agar-slants-in-pictures/


----------



## Yob (11/2/13)

'sall good Dropbear, good luck with it.

really isnt that much trouble chucking the slurry in a jar and bung it into the fridge, you can rinse it the day before you use it etc... works for me

though Ive looked into the slants many times, Im yet to get it happening, though I do totally see that value in it.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## dropbear85 (11/2/13)

hsb said:


> Making yeast slants is probably worth searching for. I keep a stockpile of slants using cheap sterile vials purchased online, a $2 pack of agar, some 1040 wort, and just slant direct from smack pack with a sterilised bit of stainless steel wire.
> 
> When I need them, I just chuck the whole thing in a starter flask and bump it up on the stirplate. An evening to get it all started making up blank slants, then it's only 2 minutes to take 4 slants off a smack pack, stow them in the kegerator where they'll keep for a long time_._
> 
> ...


Thanks hsb,

Just wondering though, If you can split one smak pack into four test tubes to make starters could you not get more slants? Or do you mean you get the 4 slants and then use the smack pack?


----------



## hsb (11/2/13)

Yes, the latter. 4 is just a random number I took based on probably only getting through 5 or 6 uses of the same yeast before it was prudent to buy a fresh pack.
(I only brew around once a month, and rarely the same thing twice in a quarter.)
I take 4 slants and then use the smack pack. You're only taking a tiny drop or two of yeast. You could take hundreds from a smack pack if you weren't pitching it after.
Slants will keep longer (I think) and are easier to store (ie; smaller) but all other methods are equally valid, just another option..


----------



## dropbear85 (11/2/13)

Cheers mate, Appreciate the advice


----------



## leahy268 (11/2/13)

I freeze yeast as well in small vials.
With some glycerin to stop the cells being busted (apparently).

Found the article on here (I think) on how to do it. It's been a while since I've looked at the article though.

Seems to be working for me so far fantastically.
Means that I have yeasts 12 months plus old which are still perfectly viable.


----------



## Yob (11/2/13)

Freezing Yeast 1

Freezing Yeast 2


----------

